# Harakoni Warhawks IG Air Cav WiP



## TehChadler (Mar 26, 2009)

So, here we go! I see all these people talking Air cav this, Air cav that and yet when ever i ask to see models, nothing comes of it. So here is my 31st Harakoni "Helldivers" Division. I have played guard for almost 6 years toyying with this and that. When the last Guard codex came out with doctrines and the ability to run drop troops i was hooked. Since then i have ran a full carapace IG force. im gonna try to update this thread as much as possible but it may not happen do to a busy schedule. But i hope everyone enjoys them as much as i do 

What ill be posting is an Army Picture and some individual picture of units to give you an idea of the color scheme etc. Leave Feedback if ya want 









































And there we go! ill update whenever possible.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Impressive stuff there Teh Chadler. It'll be nice to see the army develop over time, and now I can guiltlessly delete the pics of your models you sent me! :laugh:


----------



## TehChadler (Mar 26, 2009)

Noooooo! evil, just for that i must link you this thread daily!


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

pretty, cant wait to see it fully painted on the table top ^^


----------

